# Looking for my 5yrs old daughter...



## MissTwisties (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello all. I'm new here.  My oldest daughter started to play soccer (9yrs old) a few weeks ago. Now naturally, my youngest daughter want to do an activity herself. She is 5 yrs old. I have been looking into music, but they say she is too young to start learning to play guitar, her hands are too small and at that age, they cannot learn how to read a music book. So I have been thinking about martial arts for her. If it doesn't work out in soccer for my oldest, she might join her little sister later. Now there is different disciplines I have been looking at, mainly surfing the web to get infos on them. I have been looking at Taekwondo, Karate, Aikido, Kung Fu and Judo. 

Here is what I'm looking for:

1. A style where she can learn to defend herself, altho at her young age, any man could still snatch her even if she does martial arts. But I'm thinking as she will learn and get older, I want her to be able to kick any predator's *** that would try to hurt my baby, if this ever was to happen.

2. I want her to learn discipline, to be able to respond faster when I ask her to do something, for exemple. She is 5, and believe me, she's acting like 5!! lol she rarely listen to mommy and daddy, run away from us, play hide and seek when it's not the time, etc. I'm sure some of you know what I'm talking about, right? 

3. I want her to learn respect, be self-confident and proud, be strong minded and have a strong will. To be able to deal smartly with bullys, and mean people. To be anyone she want to be when she grow older. I know we, as parents, have a role to play to teach her that, but as much as we might try, doesn't mean it's always enough. I always encourage my kids to do their best, and if they fail, but I know they tried their best, I'll still be very proud of them. To me that my girls become very balanced children growing into adults is important. I want them to be at peace in their mind, and see no limits in life for them.

4. I would like eventually for her to learn weapons, which I think are very cool. Swords for exemple. 

5. And last. That would be a big plus if she can go on competitions. Specially College (I know she is still young, but I'm always looking far ahead!!). I know there is no competition in Aikido...

This is all, of course, things I would like for my girls. But this is also if they want and wish to do this. 

Now money wise...we are kinda of limited. Around here (Springfield MA area), most school charge you over $60/month for once a week! I found a karate school which is $40/month for twice a week. I am also trying to stay away from commercialized schools. I want traditionnal, the real thing. Kinda of like what you see in the movies, the student is close to his master and form a nice relationship master/student...lol Am I asking too much living in a metro area? Also I have this conception that martial arts are better taught by asian people backgrounds...they lived their whole life doing martial arts, it's almost like it's in their genes. I'm kinda of mefiant of phony "masters" but how am I suppose to know...

Thanks for reading that awfull long post, I'm looking forward to your advices. 

Veronique


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 16, 2005)

At her age self defense is not a reality and today a lot of Karate schools are just not that good. I think though at her age I would say the perfect system for her start learning is Kajukenbo. If you into the Kenpo section and look for John Bishop. He is a moderator in there and is very knowledgable in the arts and especially Kajukenbo. He can direct you to just about any of they're schools in the USA.

Also here are some schools that I know of that may be close to you.

This first 2 schools I know the chief instructors personally and they are great guys.
Ask for Robert Gant
Gant's Martial Arts Academy
632 E. Maple
Nevada, MO 64772
sandan@robgant.com 

Duff & Sons
Charles Duff
4822 E. St. Hwy KK
Fairgrove, MO 65648

Two Tigers Martial Arts
Allan McKelvy
4355 S. National, Suite 1212
Springfield, MO 65807

Dragon's Spirit Martial Arts
Ray Gilbert
18137 Fir Road
Joplin, MO 64801 
kenpocowboy@yahoo.com 

Dragon's Way Martial Arts
Dan Murrill
677 Indian Valley
Ozark, MO 65727

Hope that helps. They teach Goju Ryu and great at what they do.


----------



## MissTwisties (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry....MA stands for Massachusetts!


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 16, 2005)

OK. In the Kenpo section look for *Karazenpo*. He is a well repected member and is in Massuchsetts. He too can direct you in a good path.


----------



## shane23ss (Feb 16, 2005)

I haven't studied any other systems so I am kind of biast. I would say any of the kenpo/kajukenbo systems.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 16, 2005)

MissTwisties said:
			
		

> Hello all. I'm new here.  My oldest daughter started to play soccer (9yrs old) a few weeks ago. Now naturally, my youngest daughter want to do an activity herself. She is 5 yrs old. I have been looking into music, but they say she is too young to start learning to play guitar, her hands are too small and at that age, they cannot learn how to read a music book.


I think you should go back to that music school and remind them that Mozart wrote his first (major) piece of music at FOUR years old, then leave. Basically they don't know (or care) enough about children to make that kind of judgement on their *potential* abilities. 
Grr grr grr... stupid stuck up people.


----------



## shane23ss (Feb 16, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I think you should go back to that music school and remind them that Mozart wrote his first (major) piece of music at FOUR years old, then leave. Basically they don't know (or care) enough about children to make that kind of judgement on their *potential* abilities.
> Grr grr grr... stupid stuck up people.


Yeah dag nabit!!!!


----------



## MissTwisties (Feb 16, 2005)

Actually, it was the Springfield Music conservatory who told me this. Also, two other schools, one of them being guitar learning specific, told me the same thing. They all told me that a child that age have hands too small to handle a guitar because of it's size not fit for their little hands. They also told me a child that age is just starting learning school stuff and that usually, they are too young to read and comprehend music books and such. THey told me children that age usually start by being introduced to music with singing, dancing, movements, playing easier instruments such as little drums and what not (they have programs specific for that)...I don't know...after hearing about this, I turned around and look elsewhere, hence, martial arts...good physical activity for her...lol


The thing that pisses me off is that she have a great voice and really love music and I was looking forward for her to get into some music/singing classes, now I'm disapointed with the comments I've got from those people.


----------



## shane23ss (Feb 16, 2005)

MissTwisties said:
			
		

> Actually, it was the Springfield Music conservatory who told me this. Also, two other schools, one of them being guitar learning specific, told me the same thing. They all told me that a child that age have hands too small to handle a guitar because of it's size not fit for their little hands. They also told me a child that age is just starting learning school stuff and that usually, they are too young to read and comprehend music books and such. THey told me children that age usually start by being introduced to music with singing, dancing, movements, playing easier instruments such as little drums and what not (they have programs specific for that)...I don't know...after hearing about this, I turned around and look elsewhere, hence, martial arts...good physical activity for her...lol
> 
> 
> The thing that pisses me off is that she have a great voice and really love music and I was looking forward for her to get into some music/singing classes, now I'm disapointed with the comments I've got from those people.


Actually, one of my best friends is an excellent guitar player, I will ask him about the age. He has been teaching for some years now.


----------



## Kumbajah (Feb 16, 2005)

I would recommend Judo. With the exceptions of weapons it fits the bill.

Kids look at most things as play and Judo with its sport aspect is a game. It's fun and she will be learning valuable self defense as well. Five, in my opinion is a little young to be instilling the killer instinct. It is a good base if later she would like to branch out to a more "deadly" art. 

Good for self defense esp. for kids who usually end up in a pushing or wresting match. As she gets older and if she may find herself in a compromising situation Judo teaches a lot of ground work. Arm bars, chokes etc. I.E. How to deal with someone that is all over you. Techniques are based on leverage and positioning not strength. Hard to go toe to toe in a striking match with a huge guy.   The techniques also fit in with the laws of most communities. Reasonable force against attacker. (ie you are not allowed to gouge someone's eyes out because they pushed you)

It will instill discipline, generally most  Martial Arts do.  

Its cheap. Most Judo Dojos are well below your standard commercial school. Check your local community center or Y, many have programs. 

Plenty of competitions - who knows maybe Olympics one day!


----------



## Kumbajah (Feb 16, 2005)

Some Judo Links- 

http://www.geocities.com/newtonjudo/maclubs.htm
http://www.geocities.com/massjudo/clubs.htm

and a general judo link http://judoinfo.com/whatis.htm


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 16, 2005)

All the qualities you seek are in Taekwondo.  Not all schools though teach 5 yr. olds.  It takes a special teacher so you need to see the teacher in action with that age group.  You as a parent need to realize there will not be leaps and bounds at that age, but a slower going.  It does take a commitment mostly on the parents part to consistently bring the child to class at least twice a week and encourage practice at home.  I find teaching five year olds is challenging as it is difficult when they don't know the left from the right, it depends on their development and their ability to focus. Usually classes for five year olds consist of fun activiities that change frequently. I have seen 5 year olds progress but for the reasons stated also drop out fast.  Don't expect your daughter to get a black belt for staying in the standard 4-5 years. Some dojangs don't allow testing until age 12. I think the skills they learn well at a later age because of motor skill development will in the end better serve the student.  My son started TKD at age 8 and became a junior bb at age 12, my daughter at 10 and also became bb the same time at 14. It also helped to keep them interested because I joined.  Just a few things to consider... TW


----------



## Ray (Feb 16, 2005)

MissTwisties said:
			
		

> 1. A style where she can learn to defend herself, altho at her young age, any man could still snatch her even if she does martial arts. But I'm thinking as she will learn and get older, I want her to be able to kick any predator's *** that would try to hurt my baby, if this ever was to happen.


As already mentioned it's tough for a 5 yr old to physically defend herself against an adult.  Having said that, I'm partial to American Kenpo as a system of self defense.



			
				MissTwisties said:
			
		

> 2. I want her to learn discipline, to be able to respond faster when I ask her to do something, for exemple.


At the earlier ages, parents excercise strong control.  As the child grows, parents excercise less control and hope that the child has learned self-discipline.  Don't expect that anyone outside of Mom & Dad will teach your child to be obedient to you, but that's not discipline anyway. 



			
				MissTwisties said:
			
		

> 3. I want her to learn respect, be self-confident and proud, be strong minded and have a strong will...


When we are young two things help us to become confident; we get praised when we do something (but not so much that it goes to our head) and we are re-inforced as we notice our own acheivements.  Almost worthy endeavor can help build confidence. 



			
				MissTwisties said:
			
		

> 4. I would like eventually for her to learn weapons, which I think are very cool. Swords for exemple.


In the teen age years kids are less likely to do what their parents want them to do.  My 16-year old is an awesome guitar player which is great, but it was my hope that he would have also been an awesome trumpet player.  He's played the trumpet much longer than the guitar, but ceaselessly practices the guitar.

I'd still recommend Kenpo as worth looking into.

I would get rid of the notion that Asians teach martial arts better than others; for that matter, you'd do well to visit schools and observe.  Just because a person demonstrates great skill doesn't mean that they are great teachers.  If you find a school with a bunch of students who have great skill, then that is one nice indicator.

A little investigation may reveal many reputable schools (not listed in the phone book).  Be real careful about where you take her; don't any chances.  And don't let anyone sell you something you aren't really after.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 16, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> All the qualities you seek are in Taekwondo.  Not all schools though teach 5 yr. olds.  It takes a special teacher so you need to see the teacher in action with that age group.  You as a parent need to realize there will not be leaps and bounds at that age, but a slower going.  It does take a commitment mostly on the parents part to consistently bring the child to class at least twice a week and encourage practice at home.  Don't expect your daughter to get a black belt for staying in the standard 4-5 years. Some dojangs don't allow testing until age 12. I think the skills they learn well at a later age because of motor skill development will in the end better serve the student.  Just a few things to consider... TW


I agree with TigerWoman, but with all due respect I have to say those things also apply to *American Kenpo!*  

Good Luck in your search, Veronique.  I hope you find the right activity or martial art for your little one.  I commend you for doing your homework.
:asian:


----------



## GAB (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi,
Take her to a music school and have them teach her the violin, been reading about the great things it does for growing children...

An easy art for kids is TKD and others that are child oriented, good teachers etc... 

Check Google and read about the new findings on what teaching the violin does for children...

Regards, Gary


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 16, 2005)

MissTwisties said:
			
		

> Actually, it was the Springfield Music conservatory who told me this. Also, two other schools, one of them being guitar learning specific, told me the same thing. They all told me that a child that age have hands too small to handle a guitar because of it's size not fit for their little hands. They also told me a child that age is just starting learning school stuff and that usually, they are too young to read and comprehend music books and such. THey told me children that age usually start by being introduced to music with singing, dancing, movements, playing easier instruments such as little drums and what not (they have programs specific for that)...I don't know...after hearing about this, I turned around and look elsewhere, hence, martial arts...good physical activity for her...lol
> 
> 
> The thing that pisses me off is that she have a great voice and really love music and I was looking forward for her to get into some music/singing classes, now I'm disapointed with the comments I've got from those people.


Have you tried 'Gordon LaSalle Music' in Agawam? Toney & Terry Douglas used to take in students at 5 & 6 all the time. The number used to be (413) 786-8742 (78MUSIC). The biggest qualifier was not the child's size, but attention span that qualified a student. If the student can focus for 20 minutes a day on the instrument, they can be successful.

The store is right near 'The Big E'.

The violin stuff GAB mentioned is called the 'Suzuki' violin method. It is basically teaching the child to play be ear. It is very successful, although a bit hard to find a good teacher in the style. Most teachers are classically trained (I have a degree from Westfield State College) and we discussed the Suzuki method, and were exposed to it ... but after you know all about the little black dots, it can be difficult to put them aside for this method.


----------



## bignick (Feb 16, 2005)

As for teaching your child discipline, I think one of my instructors said it best when it comes to teaching children.  She said something like, "I can make them listen to me, I can't make them listen to their parents."

In class young kids will listen to their instructors otherwise they won't learn anything and won't get promoted, etc.  Sure, most martial arts will teach you discipline, but if the only time they get lessons on being respectful, courteous, and doing what they're told is in the gym, that's the only place they'll do it.  I've seen it happen with the little kids, they'll be so attentive in class and as soon they are removed from that context the manners and everything else disappear.  What I'm trying to say is that don't expect any miracles from martial arts training.  There are certainly benefits, but it might not turn your child into an obedient little angel (Where's the fun in that anyway?)  As for a particular art, every art has it's good points and low points.  I won't try to sell you on tae kwon do, judo, or jujutsu, because I don't know how the instructors in your area are.  As other's have suggested, go to the classes and take a look, talk with the instructors.  Some instructors may not teach a child that young.  Also, make sure you're daughter is interested, martial arts aren't for everyone and if it something your daughter enjoys she won't get a lot out of it and it would just be a waste of money.


----------



## tongsau (Feb 16, 2005)

As a guitarist, I am aware that hand size affects your playing. Girls ussually have the tenacity to play at younger ages but you will have to get different sized guitars. I would say the best time to start a kid on a guitar is: boys 6-8 and girls: 5-7 (with 5 having a serious restriction on development and size) I know a 5 year old who probably wouldn't be ready to learn guitar well after she is 10. But you be the judge of your own child. Also, I would recommend you start with something more to their liking. I started with Piano, then Trumpet, Flugebone, Baritone, Euphonium, French horn, back to trumpet, then to guitar (Next drums). It's all similar when learning music the only difference is Embouchure and fingerings and in the case of piano and guitar (the hardest of them all) chords. Something most musicians don't learn until college. If your child can figure out what an eighth note is and recognize a Bflat on the staff. They are ready for music. If they have the tenacity to learn 1-3 things a week and work for a month to only get to the point where they remember the fingerings. They are ready for guitar/piano.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 16, 2005)

I would say Judo as well.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 16, 2005)

tongsau said:
			
		

> As a guitarist, I am aware that hand size affects your playing. Girls ussually have the tenacity to play at younger ages but you will have to get different sized guitars. I would say the best time to start a kid on a guitar is: boys 6-8 and girls: 5-7 (with 5 having a serious restriction on development and size) I know a 5 year old who probably wouldn't be ready to learn guitar well after she is 10. But you be the judge of your own child. Also, I would recommend you start with something more to their liking. I started with Piano, then Trumpet, Flugebone, Baritone, Euphonium, French horn, back to trumpet, then to guitar (Next drums). It's all similar when learning music the only difference is Embouchure and fingerings and in the case of piano and guitar (the hardest of them all) chords. Something most musicians don't learn until college. If your child can figure out what an eighth note is and recognize a Bflat on the staff. They are ready for music. If they have the tenacity to learn 1-3 things a week and work for a month to only get to the point where they remember the fingerings. They are ready for guitar/piano.



Nice, very well put. 
One other thing and as a word of caution. I live in a state where many parents have their kids doing some form of musical instrument or another. Hours and hours are spent learning. Basic results? Good playing and a good case of carpal tunnel syndrome in their wrists. Be sure that your kid(s) are doing some form of excercise that will strengthen the muscles, tendons in the wrists if they are going to be doing something like this for days on end.


----------



## Knifehand (Feb 16, 2005)

I would suggest any traditional style. Tang Soo Doo (traditional is a big point here) is a great style for the younger ones... i have a lot of younger kids in my class, and if they have a little discipline, they can learn a lot. Plus its fun, inviting, and a great way to bond with you, the parents.

I did a research people on why people went to TSD classes. a Majority (95-99%) said, to spend more time with family, but it is also a competive enough to stay engaged in. 

Tang Soo Do is an art form and a style of self defense... and they teach really good self defense techniques for the younger ones. 

I think Tang Soo Do will be your safest bet...


----------



## MissTwisties (Feb 17, 2005)

Well it looks like she's gonna go for Taekwondo. I was able to drag my husband yesterday to a school here in Springfield. It is the Master Choi's World Taekwondo school. The master is from Korea, he's been doing martial arts since a little kid and came to USA a little over 20 years ago. I believe he went to the olympics. They go on competition. The only thing that makes me a little uncomfortable is that they seem very serious. The woman who was giving classes yesterday was barely smiling. I think it is important to smile when you're teaching young children. They charge $75/month including the uniform. She can go up to 3 times a week. I'm gonna go visit another school today, just to make sure.


----------



## MJS (Feb 17, 2005)

MissTwisties said:
			
		

> Actually, it was the Springfield Music conservatory who told me this. Also, two other schools, one of them being guitar learning specific, told me the same thing. They all told me that a child that age have hands too small to handle a guitar because of it's size not fit for their little hands. They also told me a child that age is just starting learning school stuff and that usually, they are too young to read and comprehend music books and such. THey told me children that age usually start by being introduced to music with singing, dancing, movements, playing easier instruments such as little drums and what not (they have programs specific for that)...I don't know...after hearing about this, I turned around and look elsewhere, hence, martial arts...good physical activity for her...lol
> 
> 
> The thing that pisses me off is that she have a great voice and really love music and I was looking forward for her to get into some music/singing classes, now I'm disapointed with the comments I've got from those people.



First off..Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay!

Reading over the past few posts, it seems that you are very interested in getting your daughter involved in some sort of activity.  I notice in the above post that the people at the music school seemed to have disheartened you slightly.  One thing that this school was doing, IMO, was being honest with you.  I have taught many classes with various ages, and I have to say that the ones that contain children ages 4,5, 6, etc. are difficult to teach.  Its hard to make a child, at that young age, understand fully what they are doing.  The class turns more into a babysitting class, rather than a learning class.  It sounds like the people at the music school did not want to see you put out money if your child was not going to be getting much out of it.  

As for the Martial Arts..one thing that is important IMO, is to make sure that you, your husband and your child are going to be happy there.  Checking out a few different schools, watching some classes, talking to the inst., students and other parents, is key to making sure that you're going to be happy.  

Please don't take anything I've said as being negative.  I've seen many parents enroll their kids in classes, sit there class after class, watching their child either progress very slow or not at all, and then end up leaving after 'X' number of months.  I feel that its a good thing to get children involved in activities, but its also important to make sure that everyones best interest comes first.

Good luck and please let us know how things go!

Mike


----------



## MissTwisties (Feb 17, 2005)

I would never have my daughter stay somewhere where she's not happy or if she feels uncomfortable with the instructor. As for music, yes I do believe she might be too young also...she's kinda of acting like a little "baby girl" still...at least with me. lol  She is very good in school tho, always listen to her teacher and she is an angel, as the teacher put it...not like that at home tho...haha..


----------



## still learning (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello, What is the best training for your daughter? Have you thought of Judo? Why? because the physcial contact helps them have a good workout and burns their energy up. Most kids enjoy the training of Judo. 

 It is recommended by alot of martials artist (me and I ), that start your kids in Judo first, than move on to the other arts. This is my opinion! Kids love the physcial contact of the throws. 

 At my sons Judo school, there is a parent who sent their two daughters to a college far away from home, because they were Black Belts in Judo, they were not worry. Anyone that grabs them the wrong way will be thrown.

  Judo is one the best ways to start young children in the martial arts. 5 years and up.  ........Aloha


----------



## JAMJTX (Feb 17, 2005)

At her age, it is best to put her in a traditional karate program.
She will learn mostly sport oriented things no matter where she goes.
In a traditional style she is most likely to learn discipline and respect.  As she gets old she will start to understand more and be taught more effective street self defense.
Don't worry about weapons yet.  There will be plenty of oppertunity later on.


----------



## MissTwisties (Feb 19, 2005)

Ok, good news, I did register my little 5 yrs old daughter tonight in a Taekwondo academy (US Academy of Martial Arts, East Longmeadow MA). She got her uniform yesterday, she look soooo cute in it!!   Today is her first day at school, for half an hour. It's gonna be fun to watch her!


----------



## MissTwisties (Feb 19, 2005)

double post...


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 19, 2005)

MissTwisties said:
			
		

> Ok, good news, I did register my little 5 yrs old daughter tonight in a Taekwondo academy (US Academy of Martial Arts, East Longmeadow MA). She got her uniform yesterday, she look soooo cute in it!!   Today is her first day at school, for half an hour. It's gonna be fun to watch her!


 Well if she's _that_ cute in it then we've all got to see a pic... if you don't mind that is...


----------



## still learning (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello, That's great!  Enjoy the watching of  kids growing up.  ....Aloha


----------



## MissTwisties (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, I will take pics soon, and also video record her...lol  I'll make sure to post a pic when I have one. 


			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> Well if she's _that_ cute in it then we've all got to see a pic... if you don't mind that is...


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 22, 2005)

MissTwisties said:
			
		

> Well, I will take pics soon, and also video record her...lol  I'll make sure to post a pic when I have one.


Then I quote Gin-Gin... yay cuties!


----------



## Karate Dad (Feb 22, 2005)

I have three girls (2 are 15 and one is 10). I started the 15 year olds in American Kenpo when they were 5. They are still studying today. (they received their junior black belts when they were almost 11 and are working on receiving their adult black belts next year (hopefully))  I originally was looking for something that was fun and would help them burn off some excess energy. I wanted them to have some discipline and learn self defense techniques that they could eventually use as they got older. The girls also enjoy the weapons katas. My 10 year-old started when she was 5 as well but she took a break after she got her white belt. She didn't start again until she was 9 when I started taking classes. All three of my daughters compete on the KRANE and NASKA tournament circuits which they seem to enjoy quite a bit.

I, too, am a bit biased but I think American Kenpo is a good choice for your daughter.


----------



## MissTwisties (Feb 23, 2005)

You asked for it, here is some pictures of my little TKD princess!!! 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v665/misstwisties/DSC00016.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v665/misstwisties/DSC00018.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v665/misstwisties/DSC00019.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v665/misstwisties/DSC00022.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v665/misstwisties/DSC00023.jpg">

Voila! Isn't she the prettiest?? LOL


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 23, 2005)

MissTwisties said:
			
		

> You asked for it, here is some pictures of my little TKD princess!!!
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v665/misstwisties/DSC00016.jpg">


Awww--what a cutie!  I hope she's enjoying it.


----------



## MissTwisties (Feb 23, 2005)

Look, I edited my post and added more!! LOL


----------



## MissTwisties (Feb 23, 2005)

The last picture, she is with her Master Han...real nice guy.


----------



## rainbows (Feb 23, 2005)

She's adorable! Little TKD kids are so cute.


----------



## GAB (Feb 23, 2005)

rainbows said:
			
		

> She's adorable! Little TKD kids are so cute.


I was Just leaving my private lesson this morning and in walks about 10 small children from preschool go to a lesson at Sensei Tim's dojo, for there Hour of PT.
Just like they do in Japan and Okinawa. 
It was really nice to watch them going through the drills etc. good for their disipline and social studies also...Motor functions and all that stuff...

It was nice. Regards, Gary


----------



## Croxley (Apr 21, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I think you should go back to that music school and remind them that Mozart wrote his first (major) piece of music at FOUR years old, then leave. Basically they don't know (or care) enough about children to make that kind of judgement on their *potential* abilities.
> Grr grr grr... stupid stuck up people.


A friend's son who is 5 is learning the violin. And the bagpipes.

(OK, it's a musical family. Mom's a pianist and Dad's a top bagpiper and a guitarist. My kids are 11 and 8 and are learning the pipes and snare drum, respectively, in his outfit. Did you know that even drummers have written music?)


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 23, 2005)

MissTwisties said:
			
		

> The thing that pisses me off is that she have a great voice and really love music and I was looking forward for her to get into some music/singing classes, now I'm disapointed with the comments I've got from those people.


I love Martial Arts but I also love music for my kids and have had them learning the keyboard from a young age, and this has really had great benefits in their lives, they love it, and are now both playing two instruments. There was some interesting research that I read years ago that children who learn the keyboard at a young age will have an advantage in math, because the keyboard/piano is based on patterns and so is the study of mathematics. My kids are a little older now and are both at the top of their classes in math. It could be a coincidence, but I really think there is a connection, because they certainly didn't get it from me - I am terrible at math!

As far as finding the right style for your child, I think the most important thing is finding the right instructor for children. Someone who you think they will be comfortable learning from, is respectful and disciplined but fun. So, I'm glad you found a school you are happy with!

She is totally adorable!


----------



## Croxley (Apr 25, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> There was some interesting research that I read years ago that children who learn the keyboard at a young age will have an advantage in math, because the keyboard/piano is based on patterns and so is the study of mathematics.


I had heard it the other way round- that kids good a maths may have a bent towards music.

But I suppose that's the old chicken v egg thing- certainly seems to be a link though, and I wouldn't be surprised if it's the patterns, progressions and so on.

My two are both ok at maths so far. One day in Grade 1 my son got very bored and did his whole maths homework in Roman numerals!

They're both very keen on their MA, too.


----------



## Croxley (Apr 25, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> As far as finding the right style for your child, I think the most important thing is finding the right instructor for children. Someone who you think they will be comfortable learning from, is respectful and disciplined but fun. So, I'm glad you found a school you are happy with!


I agree- our chief instructor (my kids' sensei, my sifu) has a wonderful way with the kids. They work hard for their gradings, make no mistake, but have a great time in the process. (Some say he has a better way with the little ones than with us grown-ups.)


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2005)

Croxley said:
			
		

> I had heard it the other way round- that kids good a maths may have a bent towards music.
> 
> But I suppose that's the old chicken v egg thing- certainly seems to be a link though, and I wouldn't be surprised if it's the patterns, progressions and so on.



Yes, the two seem related somehow.

Not for me though--math. I can handle, but I'm hopeless at music!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 8, 2005)

At this point, I'd concentrate on Assault Prevention. You can be her instructor in this. As far as MA training (I KNOW I'm gonna get flamed for this one), sport TKD seems to be the best for small children. They are forced to follow instructions, treat seniors and fellow students with respect and learn techniques that train their young bodies in physical coordination. You said it yourself, no five year old is going to out-fight an adult determined to do them harm. Why not let your kid have fun in a positive environment? When she reaches 10-11 you can let her know that spinning crescent kicks and jump side kicks are not the best self-defence techniques available.

You can be her teacher in the most important aspects of self-defence; avoidance and escape. You don't have to be a 5th Dan in the ultimate RBSD to do this.

Whatever you do, I appreciate your concern as a parent. If only others cared as much. The best thing you can do to insure her safety is exactly what you are doing - be involved. Predators (and most children are victimized by aquaintances or family) for the most part pick those who are isolated an unprotected by concerned adults and parents.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jun 19, 2005)

BOXING. Find a coach that will train her that young, and she will be a bad *** when shes 10. For that age.


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 2, 2006)

Kwe Hello, my 5 and 6 year old daughters BOTH play guitar, they are not virtuoso's but do play, you'll need a Guitar sized for her of course and if she is tiny you may need to go the EXPENSIVE custom route. My girls take after Mom's side of the family(Mrs Uncle is over 7') not mine thankfully so they are fairly big for their age, Standard 1/4 scale guitar works for them.

My girls are both taking lessons at Amerikick locally and I was drawn here to research further ;-) My Mrs wanted them to take lessons for the same reasons you mentioned. I am all for it, I think Karate(might be Kenpo, never asked what form they teach) is better for them than Dance school too. I'd say Martial Arts is a similar form to Dancing but with the added ability to strike back at attackers tho ALWAYS loved the Scene in Ferris Bueller where Jennifer Grey Screams and kicks the Principal in the face 3 times and runs off still terrified not realizing she'd knocked him out! ;-)

I also try and get them Autographed images of Strong Women espescially native Women such as Olympian Waneek Horn Miller who is a Kahnawake Mohawk as we are. I want them to grow up strong and independent

I harassed them today about something too you mentioned, they sometimes do as they please but if Sensei Alex barks an order they comply IMMEDIATELY! odd ehnit?

Good Luck

Skenne Peace

---
http://www.urbanskinz.com


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 2, 2006)

You know when I first started playiing guitar I was 12, and I had two teachers, my first teacher was a huge theory buff, so it was boring as hell for a 12 yr old.  My second teacher mixed a lot of it up, he would teach me popular songs through tablature for half the class and theory for the other half. My point go out there and get different opinions, a teacher's creativity can go a long way.  Good luck.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 3, 2006)

Well Put!


----------

